# NIE and paro



## ljuba_sr (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am about to start receiving paro here in Spain after working for 4 years. But I have some question and maybe someone was in the same situation... 
I am not a citizen of an EU state and I had to renew my working and residency permit every year (NIE). Now that my contract is ending my NIE is ending as well. Given that I am entitled to receive the unemployment benefits, for the next 16 month, I suppose that I am able on bases of that to renew my residency status. 
I was wondering if anyone here had any experience with that, or if you could point me to some info on that. 

Thank you all!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ljuba_sr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am about to start receiving paro here in Spain after working for 4 years. But I have some question and maybe someone was in the same situation...
> I am not a citizen of an EU state and I had to renew my working and residency permit every year (NIE). Now that my contract is ending my NIE is ending as well. Given that I am entitled to receive the unemployment benefits, for the next 16 month, I suppose that I am able on bases of that to renew my residency status.
> ...


:welcome:

I'm not entirely sure - yes you're entitled to the paro , but I thought that one condition of your continued residency permit (not NIE) was that you are self-supporting

certainly the extranjería where you renew would be able to tell you for sure


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ljuba_sr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am about to start receiving paro here in Spain after working for 4 years. But I have some question and maybe someone was in the same situation...
> I am not a citizen of an EU state and I had to renew my working and residency permit every year (NIE). Now that my contract is ending my NIE is ending as well. Given that I am entitled to receive the unemployment benefits, for the next 16 month, I suppose that I am able on bases of that to renew my residency status.
> ...


I don't know, but you can get in paid in a lump sum if you want to join the retornado programme
Retorno voluntario 2014. Pago acumulado y anticipado del paro | Cita previa INEM


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know, but you can get in paid in a lump sum if you want to join the retornado programme
> Retorno voluntario 2014. Pago acumulado y anticipado del paro | Cita previa INEM


I don't know about that - interesting!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I think that is only for people gonig back home from outside the EEC, unless they have changed it lately, I can't keep up with so many changes!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> I think that is only for people gonig back home from outside the EEC, unless they have changed it lately, I can't keep up with so many changes!


Yes, that's right, non EU like the OP.
These are the countries involved (from the link in post no. 3)


> Andorra, Argentina, Australia, Bolivia, Brasil, Canadá, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador, *Estados Unidos*, Federación Rusa, Filipinas, Japón, Marruecos, Méjico, Paraguay, Perú, República Dominicana, Túnez, Ucrania, Uruguay, Venezuela, El Salvador, República de Corea y República de Cabo Verde.


----------



## ljuba_sr (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you all. 
Yes, I am not able to use the retorno scheme... 
As someone said it is true that the residency permit has to do with being able to self-support myself. But I will be able when I get the paro, right?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ljuba_sr said:


> Thank you all.
> Yes, I am not able to use the retorno scheme...
> As someone said it is true that the residency permit has to do with being able to self-support myself. But I will be able when I get the paro, right?


paro is the government supporting you....

but as I said - the only place to get a definitive answer is from the extranjería


----------



## n11 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Updates?*

Any update on this? I'm about to be in the same situation: in a couple of months my NIE will expire on the last day of my contract. I've worked in Spain for three years, so I am entitled to 12 months of paro, but I'm not sure how I can apply with an expired NIE. 

Thanks.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

n11 said:


> Any update on this? I'm about to be in the same situation: in a couple of months my NIE will expire on the last day of my contract. I've worked in Spain for three years, so I am entitled to 12 months of paro, but I'm not sure how I can apply with an expired NIE.
> 
> Thanks.


I think rather than a NIE you must have a residency permit, in which case you should be able to renew it before it expires. In any case, the "paro" does count as income because you have paid in and you are entitled. When I applied for citizenship my income at the time was unemployment benefit and all I had to present was the letter I received saying how long I was entitled to claim it.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Paro*

I am curious about unemployment benefits. My homehelp comes in a couple of times a week and he and his partner had a restaurant in Barcelona where he is from but a couple of years ago they had financial problems and had to close down and although he paid the extra as an autonomo, other taxes, etc., he was told that he would have to wait a year for benefits. He has just started getti g some money, but not enough to live on. Is that possible?


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Justina said:


> I am curious about unemployment benefits. My homehelp comes in a couple of times a week and he and his partner had a restaurant in Barcelona where he is from but a couple of years ago they had financial problems and had to close down and although he paid the extra as an autonomo, other taxes, etc., he was told that he would have to wait a year for benefits. He has just started getti g some money, but not enough to live on. Is that possible?


Previously autónomos weren't entitled to paro. That law did change, but they have to contribute a voluntary cuota on top of the obligatory and they have to have paid it for at least a full year before signing off as autónomo. Then there are various benefits related to family circumstances, age, etc. But yes, it's quite possible. How they expect someone to survive for a year with no income, is beyond me. But I guess that's why they don't go after people who work on the black just to put food on the table.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Paro*



anles said:


> Previously autónomos weren't entitled to paro. That law did change, but they have to contribute a voluntary cuota on top of the obligatory and they have to have paid it for at least a full year before signing off as autónomo. Then there are various benefits related to family circumstances, age, etc. But yes, it's quite possible. How they expect someone to survive for a year with no income, is beyond me. But I guess that's why they don't go after people who work on the black just to put food on the table.


Yes, he gets called in about once a month for an update on jobs and then is supposed to revise his cv and encouraged to apply for jobs that he knows he couldn't do but no offer on training him, which would seem logical.


----------

